# you gotta see this!!!!



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

this is so funny chek it out i mean it i fell on the floor laughing
http://www.acsu.buffalo.edu/~attse/honduh.htm
this site needs to be put in a hall o fame


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

good holy lord that was funny!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

That thing is old as hell, saw it a while back, still funny though


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

this will never get old 2 me


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

that is very true but i dont need stickers with a nissan


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

lol nice


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, that is pretty old, but its a nice lil presentation


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

whats even more funny... is the ricers.. that will read that story and think its only funny becasue of the dolls.. with not even a clue as to what the moral of that story was.. LOL Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh yeah one more thing.. CHECK OUT MY RELATED TOPIC OF "The Fast and the Furious"


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

i seen that a while back but still laughed my ass off seeingit again


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

he he he , honda, ha ha , n comment budy, i feel u dog


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey, I know that domain!......acsu.buffalo.edu.......I went to college there, the State University of New York at Buffalo, also known as School of A Million Brown Bricks.
To illustrate, here's a couple of the Engineering Dept. buildings where I used to have class:









And this is the very strange looking dorm complex where I used to stay with my girlfriend, now wife:









Now you know where this was made, aren't you thrilled?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yay dude can i have ur autograph wow


----------

